# Sword art video recomendations?



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2003)

Ok, so I'm leafing thru Black Belt and I see page after page of videos.  Not knowing  much and having a very limited budget for such things, whose would you recomend?

My primary interests are Japanese sword styles, however I am open to others too.



:asian:


----------



## kenmpoka (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Ok, so I'm leafing thru Black Belt and I see page after page of videos.  Not knowing  much and having a very limited budget for such things, whose would you recomend?
> 
> My primary interests are Japanese sword styles, however I am open to others too.
> ...


I strongly recommend Mr.Toshishiro Obata's tapes. http://www.shinkendo.com


----------



## tonbo (Jun 2, 2003)

I can't personally vouch for them, as I have not seen them myself, but I would think that the videos by Masayuki Shimabukuro should be pretty decent as well.  You might want to check out his book Flashing Steel  and decide for yourself.

Peace--


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *You might want to check out his book Flashing Steel  and decide for yourself.
> *



I have that book.  I like how in the intro he bashes the Ninja, and practicaly calls them every dirty name in the book, but then says he has nothing against the practitoners of ninjutsu.  LOL.

I really liked the book tho, despite that.  Are the videos quality?


----------



## tonbo (Jun 3, 2003)

I wish I could say if the videos are any good......I haven't actually seen them.  However, I had an iaido sensei that had decent things to say about Mr. Shimabukuro.

I would like to get my hands on one of the tapes, but in the near future, doesn't look like it's gonna happen.  Too much else going on...

Once I get one, I'll be happy to let you know!

Peace--


----------



## moromoro (Jun 4, 2003)

there are many but dont buy them through black belt


please checkout buyubooks.com

also i recommend 

nakamura ryu batto jutsu

by the late GM Nakamura (RIP)

it has the entire sylabus of the style in the video



terry


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jun 4, 2003)

What do you want the videos for?  Curiosity?  You cannot learn anything significant  about how to use a sword from a video or a book.  You need a qualified instructor to learn anything real.  If your just curious, then by all means check them out, but remember that an AWFUL lot more is going on than you can really see on the tape.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2003)

There is no qualified instructor near me.

I'm curious about them.

Its both.

I do agree, "You cannot learn anything significant about how to use a sword from a video or a book. You need a qualified instructor to learn anything real. "

But I can see more with a video than a book.  I can see the flow, I can see timings, etc.  This may help me decide just how hard to pursue certain sword arts.

:asian:


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jun 4, 2003)

Well there is some Kendo in Buffalo and there is Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu in Toronto if you don't mind a commute.  Check over at the http://www.e-budo.com sword arts forum.  It's probably the single greatest resource for seeking instruction.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 5, 2003)

videos are videos you should not use them for instruction unless you are from that art and at a higher level. 

learning the katana is very complex much more than arnis/ eskrima

are you interested in learning a koryu 

or a more modern version.

thanks

terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2003)

Because to the lack of qualified sword instructor within my immediate area, and my current inability to travel and train in a worthwhile manner, the video option is all I have.

I fully agree its not the right way to do it.

A good part of my interest is to see what is out there, so I can find the right path to follow.  I figure a few $20-40 videos is a lot cheaper than all the travel at this point.

I've 'sampled' some Iaido, and like it, but in Buffalo, there is only 1 kendo school, and I've already decided that at this time, kendo is not the path for me.

What is "koryu"?

Thank you everyone for the suggestions. I greatly appreciate it. 

:asian:


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jun 5, 2003)

Koryu is the Japanese term for old styles.  

For an excellent description of what koryu means check out 
http://www.koryubooks.com/koryu.html

It would take me longer than I have to describe it.  Read the link.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2003)

Kool.

Thank you!
:asian:


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 27, 2007)

More thread necomancy (I just got a new dagger and some sacrificial chickens to use for it):

There have been some great HES videos made lately, so here are some:

http://www.martinez-destreza.com/schermavideo.htm
http://www.martinez-destreza.com/destrezavideo.htm
http://www.chivalrybookshelf.com/titles/DVDs/Dembach/DVD_ochs1.html

Best regards,

-Mark


----------

